# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Suitable timber for laundry cabinet

## Blackthumb

I recently had a water leak from a washing machine hose as well as a leaking washer which caused the melamine inside the laundry cabinet to expand (see attached photo).
The taps for the washing machine are inside the cabinet, I would like to replace the melamine with something more waterproof than chipboard
I need advise on what I should use and how I can waterproof the inside of the cabinet.

----------


## Master Splinter

You can use the highly moisture resistant melamine faced chipboard - it's considerably better, but it will swell eventually if wet long enough.  It's the stuff with a green dye in the glue, so it will have a noticeable green tint to exposed edges.  After that, you are looking at acrylic solid surfaces - pretty well waterproof, however after buying them, your wallet won't walk straight for a week!

----------

